# CAUGHT eating eggs...



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Well...it happened 

I JUST now caught my 2nd Cauchero female eating 5 of 6 eggs that were about 1/2 way to the actual tadpole stage. Yum.

She crossed over from her side of the viv and did this as well.

I had a proven pair of Pums and added the extra female in hopes of getting more tadpoles fed and it seemed to be working nicely until now.

just wanted to post this occurance since I was corresponding with several members about my "menage a trois" experiment. I'm going to leave her in as there are still a lot of tadpoles in broms.

Interesting.


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

Not the same but on par....

Yesterday, I watched my female 'Colon' chasing one of her offspring up the side wall and climbing on top of it aggressively. The froglet got away but now I'm thinking I may need to pull them early. 

Jeff


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

that sucks, interesting that she ate at such a late stage, i woudl try and feed a little more Phil, maybe that will deter her from eating any eggs.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I feed pretty heavy.

I feel pretty sure it was classic female eating other female's eggs.....


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah, are you gonna take the female out? or kinda let them be?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm getting so many froglets out of that 1.2 as well as one of my eldo 1.2's that I'm just gonna leave the extra females in both of them.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

maybe she knows there are already too many tads being fed.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Julio said:


> maybe she knows there are already too many tads being fed.


That is a possibility.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

im getting a lot of this as well, like clockwork, eggs will be laid (about every other day) and they disappear as they begin to develop, some quite close to hatching. 

i also just saw a female jump aggressively on a froglet. do others experience this a lot?

somehow they must be hiding enough,as a day or so after a froglet morphs, another new tad is deposited in the same axil.

james


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

What are your ratios James?

All 1.1 ?

Jeff above reports a female jumping on a froglet. I've never seen that but I've seen an adult frog in very close proximity to a froglet and acting odd.

The older Oz thread has a bunch of people saying it's benefital to leave the froglets in the parental viv for at least an extra couple weeks. Something to do with better development.

It's a lot of trial and error....that's for sure.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

1.2 (only pums housed together at the moment)

james


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

hay phil, remember me soon here when it comes to relocateing some of those eldos


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Eric Walker said:


> hay phil, remember me soon here when it comes to relocateing some of those eldos


I have several in grow outs and tads in broms as always.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

waiting for the end of april. minnesota weather is not allways frog approved


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

eldos huh? hmmmmmmm

is anyone getting yellow juvies? all i see are frogs strikingly similar to the bribri (possibly a slight bit more orange) as F1. seems like most adults i saw come in were pretty yellow, and ive yet to see "yellow" offspring

james


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

phil had one that was much more "gold" then the other 4 or 5 from that group i think. good those were beautiful phil, keep up the good work


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

and If they were bri bri I still would not be disapointed


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I have both types of Eldorados.

The "Bri Bri" speckled ones that were imported recently - 2009 as well as the older 2007-2008 golden orange which are throwing a more yellowish gold offspring.

The Speckled Eldorados seem to be more reddish. When I was in southern Costa Rica last fall, the southern population and the Bri Bri did seem more reddish and they seemed to look more red when photographed,if that makes sense.....


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

I've seen odd behavior too but never the chasing and jumping on top of. My Bastis seem to be watchful and still when froglets are around them. I did see my Colon froglet today and it doesn't seem worse for wear. 

I heard a while back that it's better to leave pumilio froglets in the tank so that parental care rubs off. The info was delivered in more scientificy terms though...


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Jeff R said:


> I've seen odd behavior too but never the chasing and jumping on top of. My Bastis seem to be watchful and still when froglets are around them. I did see my Colon froglet today and it doesn't seem worse for wear.
> 
> I heard a while back that it's better to leave pumilio froglets in the tank so that parental care rubs off. The info was delivered in more scientificy terms though...



I have to pull my basti froglets early because my male is aggressive towards them. He will sit on them and call.


----------



## ESweet (Apr 13, 2009)

I think it really all depends on the frogs - I don't think you can really say - "this is the way things happen." I have a trio of eldos [Very gold with brown feet] that work perfectly together. The females hang out, chase the male together and ignore him together. I get egg clutches from them so large I'm convinced it is both females laying at once [Up to 18 eggs at a time]. They do great as a threesome. Alternatively I had some cauchero's that were very different and I had to separate them as a result of egg eating. Same for behavior towards offspring. I have seen various levels of agression both in the wild and in captivity towards offspring, though I've never seen offspring killed as a result of parental aggression. My advice is if you see male-male aggression you should pull the froglets, but female-offspring aggression has never been too much of an issue for me.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hmmm.....I better keep an eye out on my basti's has they finally got it right and there is two froglets in there...Don't want to lose them!! Very interesting though thats for sure..

To pull or not to pull.....


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

jeffdart said:


> I have to pull my basti froglets early because my male is aggressive towards them. He will sit on them and call.


how big of tanks do you have? I never had any problems with a 1.2 basti in a reg 55, and I would leave the froglets in for 6-7 months. There would be at any time 5-7 frogs in the tank. Never seen any aggression? hmm wondering what size tanks everybody with problems are?


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

I don't have nearly enough room for a 55. I am housing my 1.1 basti in a very heavily planted 18x18x24 exo. I have been pulling my basti froglets early for the past 4 clutches. They did fine after being pulled. 



frogmanroth said:


> how big of tanks do you have? I never had any problems with a 1.2 basti in a reg 55, and I would leave the froglets in for 6-7 months. There would be at any time 5-7 frogs in the tank. Never seen any aggression? hmm wondering what size tanks everybody with problems are?


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

jeffdart said:


> I don't have nearly enough room for a 55. I am housing my 1.1 basti in a very heavily planted 18x18x24 exo. I have been pulling my basti froglets early for the past 4 clutches. They did fine after being pulled.


What are you putting the froglets in then once you pull them?


----------

